# Biblical Hebrew vs. Modern Hebrew



## Berenguer

_Shalom.
_
I've just started to learn Hebrew, and I've realized that is there a lot of resources that instead of teaching or making an approach to modern Hebrew, they speak about Biblical Hebrew. I cannot find any difference between them. 
So, could someone explain me if there's any difference between Biblical Hebrew and Modern Hebrew?

_Tov toda.
Leitra'ot._


----------



## scriptum

Hola:
La verdad es que no sé qué decir… la pregunta me parece un poco vaga.
Lo que es seguro es que en el hebreo bíblico no había palabras como forum o Internet…
¿Quizás merece la pena que leas un cualquier artículo corto sobre el asunto (por ejemplo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_language) para que puedas hacer preguntas más concretas? 
En todo caso, además del vocabulario, la diferencia más clara entre las dos lenguas (si realmente son dos lenguas distintas) tiene que ver con los tiempos verbales.
Por lo visto, en la lengua bíblica el tiempo no es dividido en tres partes (como en lenguas “normales”: pasado, presente, futuro).
El sistema temporal es muy complicado, no siempre comprensible para el hombre moderno.


----------



## Berenguer

Shalom scriptum. 
Agradezco hasta cierto punto tu aportación, ya que me parece que además de contestar, atacas un poco mi pregunta, cosa que no le encuentro sentido. Quizás tú que eres hebreo, no entiendas mi pregunta y la consideres "vaga" y poco "concreta" por citar tus palabras. Pero para un principiante en tan intrincada lengua... "omne ignotus pro magnifico"
No me es necesario leer ningún "artículo corto sobre el asunto", más que nada porque antes de hacer esta pregunta me he empapado de toda la información que he podido. Y lo que es el mundo hebreo me ha entusiasmado desde hace mucho tiempo, y he leído, y sigo estudiando al respecto. 
Sin embargo, y a pesar de ello, al empezar a estudiar la lengua hebrea, esta dualidad que encuentro en muchas páginas de internet entre hebreo bíblico aquí  y hebreo moderno aquí me lleva a pensar que quizás haya alguna diferencia sustancial entre ambos conceptos, no ya una diferencia amplia como sería entre hebreo antiguo y hebreo moderno, pero sí algunas que puedan llevarme a confusión a la hora del estudio.
Al respecto de la diferencia que me apuntas sobre los tiempos verbales. Si se observa el enlace que pongo de hebreo bíblico, ahí enseñan diferentes tiempos verbales para designar presente, pasado, y sin embargo supuestamente lo que enseñan es hebreo bíblico. ¿Sería por ejemplo la gramática que ahí muestran un buen ejemplo de hebreo moderno? O más concretamente, los recursos que enseñan hebreo bíblico, ¿no hacen referencia a los tiempos verbales como generalmente se los conoce (pasado, presente, futuro)?
Un saludo, y feliz Yom Yerushalayim. (que creo que es hoy)


----------



## scriptum

Hola Berenguer:

Tengo que pedirte perdón: mi español está muy lejos de ser perfecto, y probablemente no he formulado bien lo que quería decir. Te aseguro que no había ninguna intención de atacarte. Simplemente, según me parece, tu pregunta es demasiado compleja para ser contestada en un foro. Por lo tanto, como ves, solo una persona se ha decidido a responderte hasta ahora.
Quizás merece la pena que dividas tu pregunta en preguntas específicas sobre asuntos como vocabulario, conjugaciones, sintaxis, etc., y que cites palabras o frases que no entiendes. Estoy seguro que muchos querrán tomar parte en la discusión.
En lo que toca al sistema verbal bíblico, he aquí un pequeño ejemplo para clarificar lo que tenía en mente: en el Web sitio del hebreo bíblico que has alegado, la palabra שמרתי está interpretada como tiempo pasado; por lo que entiendo, es una interpretación muy imprecisa, ya que en el texto de la Biblia esta forma temporal puede significar también el futuro y el presente. 

Shalom, espero poder serte útil.


----------



## Berenguer

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta scriptum.
De veras que agradezco el interés y siento la confusión causada.
Veo lo que intentas decirme, que el tema es demasiado amplio y complejo para contestarlo específicamente.
Con lo cual según vaya avanzando en mi viaje por el hebreo iré planteándoos preguntas concretas que seguro me irán surgiendo (acabo de empezar y ya con el _Dagesh Kal_ estoy un tanto confuso)
Un saludo.
_Shalom_.


----------



## Nirshamay

¡Hola Berenguer!, ¿Qué tal estás?

Antes que nada, quiero felicitarte por tu decisión de ir aprendiendo el idioma hebreo.

Seguro que no te resultará nada fácil, pero ya sabes que uno se tiene que esforzar mucho para luego poder cosechar los éxitos.

Y bueno... ya sabes que en cualquier cosa que te apetezca puedes contar con nosotros.

Un abrazo desde Israel,
Shamay Nir


----------



## Berenguer

Nirshamay said:


> ¡Hola Berenguer!, ¿Qué tal estás?
> 
> Antes que nada, quiero felicitarte por tu decisión de ir aprendiendo el idioma hebreo.
> 
> Seguro que no te resultará nada fácil, pero ya sabes que uno se tiene que esforzar mucho para luego poder cosechar los éxitos.
> 
> Y bueno... ya sabes que en cualquier cosa que te apetezca puedes contar con nosotros.
> 
> Un abrazo desde Israel,
> Shamay Nir



Hola Nirshamay.
Para los que hablamos idiomas derivados del latín, el hebreo se presenta como casi un reto, principalmente por la diferente escritura (que fue una de las cosas, entre otras muchas, que me atrajo hacia el hebreo), que ya implica un problema añadido, como por la forma de componer el idioma mismo. Hasta ahora a este respecto me resulta curioso, por ejemplo, que en presente el verbo ser esté ausente en frases como _ani Israelit_ (siento utilizar la versión transcrita, y no utilizar las grafías hebreas, pero aún no me apaño demasiado bien con ellas).
En fin, que ya os iré requiriendo ayuda según vaya avanzando.
Un saludo desde España.
Berenguer


----------



## scriptum

Hi folks,
I think we had better switch back to English, so that everybody else may join the discussion. 
Berenguer, the phrase you cited (“ani israelit”) could be used as an interesting example of the difference between modern and biblical Hebrew. 
In “ani israelit” the seeming absence of verb means the present tense (in past and future, the verb reappears).
In biblical Hebrew the same construction has no temporal meaning at all and could refer to any time.
Cf. Deut. 26, 5. “Arammi oved avi”: “My father WAS a wandering aramean”.


----------



## Berenguer

scriptum said:


> Hi folks,
> I think we had better switch back to English, so that everybody else may join the discussion.
> Berenguer, the phrase you cited (“ani israelit”) could be used as an interesting example of the difference between modern and biblical Hebrew.
> In “ani israelit” the seeming absence of verb means the present tense (in past and future, the verb reappears).
> In biblical Hebrew the same construction has no temporal meaning at all and could refer to any time.
> Cf. Deut. 26, 5. “Arammi oved avi”: “My father WAS a wandering aramean”.



Hi scriptum.
That is a really clarifying example. Now it's clear the idea you told about the absence of temporal meaning in Biblical hebrew.
Thanks a lot.
Berenguer.


----------



## Nirshamay

Mirad lo que he encontrado:

El alfabeto original del hebreo constaba únicamente de consonantes; los signos vocálicos así como la pronunciación, que siempre se estimaron como pertenecientes al hebreo bíblico, han sido una recreación de quienes lo han estudiado, los llamados masoretas, a partir del siglo V d.C. También ellos han apreciado que existen varias diferencias dialectales estandarizadas.
Su vocabulario era muy restringido. Empleaba adjetivos concretos con nombres abstractos. Como tenía pocas partículas relacionantes y los tiempos verbales pretéritos se reducían a dos (el perfecto y el imperfecto), para evitar la ambigüedad al expresar los conceptos relativos a la duración, se recurría a varios mecanismos sintácticos. La acción pasada se indicaba gracias al primero de una serie de verbos que iba en perfecto, mientras que los restantes se ponían en imperfecto; la acción presente o futura se indicaba con el primer verbo en imperfecto y los siguientes en perfecto

Nir


----------



## Berenguer

Nirshamay said:


> Mirad lo que he encontrado:
> 
> El alfabeto original del hebreo constaba únicamente de consonantes; los signos vocálicos así como la pronunciación, que siempre se estimaron como pertenecientes al hebreo bíblico, han sido una recreación de quienes lo han estudiado, los llamados masoretas, a partir del siglo V d.C. También ellos han apreciado que existen varias diferencias dialectales estandarizadas.
> Su vocabulario era muy restringido. Empleaba adjetivos concretos con nombres abstractos. Como tenía pocas partículas relacionantes y los tiempos verbales pretéritos se reducían a dos (el perfecto y el imperfecto), para evitar la ambigüedad al expresar los conceptos relativos a la duración, se recurría a varios mecanismos sintácticos. La acción pasada se indicaba gracias al primero de una serie de verbos que iba en perfecto, mientras que los restantes se ponían en imperfecto; la acción presente o futura se indicaba con el primer verbo en imperfecto y los siguientes en perfecto
> 
> Nir



Hi Nir.
That's great! Now I understand why in this course of hebrew there's only reference to "qal imperfect" and "qal perfect" (well...and "qal imperative") and there's no reference to present or any other tense.
Have you found it in internet or is a print resource? Could you tell the reference?
Thanks.
Berenguer


----------



## Nirshamay

Hola Berenguer:

Ahí va el enlace.

http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Lobby/2679/alefbet.htm

Espero que te sea útil.

Nir

P.D: echa un vistazo a este enlace también :http://www.ugr.es/~estsemi/hebreo/meah52/Javier del Barco.pdf


----------



## chaya

SHALOM NIRSHAMAY,
I am curious to know why your <logo> is a picure of ' le petit prince'  as he is one of my favourite characters.   Is it significant?
Me puedes escribir en espagnol o Ivrit.   Kol tuv!  Chaya.


----------



## Lugubert

Berenguer said:


> Now I understand why in this course of hebrew there's only reference to "qal imperfect" and "qal perfect" (well...and "qal imperative") and there's no reference to present or any other tense.


This is a constant problem for speakers of Indo-European languages who want to study Semitic languages (or Slavic, or Hindi, or Chinese).

The confusion started long ago when non-European languages were found, and those who were the first to codify them tried to impose Latin grammar and its terminology on them. For examle, my two (so far) oldest Bible Hebrew grammars are written in Latin: Grammatica Hebraea (1722) and Grammatica Ebræa (1771). My edition of Brockelmann's Arabische Grammatik (printed in 1965) still has lots of Latin grammar terminology.

Some BH/Arabic grammars try to avoid the problem by using "suffix form" and "prefix form" (which of course isn't 100% true) for imperfect and perfect.

There's more on tenses vs. aspects in a thread in the Other languages forum.


----------

